# Nigerian Mudskipper



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

saw this guy at the lfs a few weeks back and couldnt resist it. He was placed in a pure freshwater tank and very pale with absolutely no colors when I got him and within a couple days of being in my tank, he colored up nicely. He's still very skittish around me but Im sure with time, I can get him to eat off my hand like the other skippers. Also got a few less aggressive damsels in the tank to occupy the water part of the tank. The fish are all eating well and doing great. Keep in mind this setup is temporary and as the fish grows, I will eventually get a bigger tank and split them up.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

awsome set up love the mangrove and its just such a neat bio tope awsome job


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

thanks! Added a few more pics of the 2 chromides I got. They're getting some really nice colors on them over the past couple of days in the tank.


----------

